# SE Reference Codes



## NEK ENGINEER (Jun 14, 2016)

Hell All - I am planning to take the SE Exam on April 2017. Therefore, I am gathering all the Codes for the exam. I am wondering anyone that passed the exam would like to resell the following codes? Thanks!

PCI Design Handbook: Precast and Prestressed Concrete, 7th edition, 2010

Building Code Requirements and Specifications for Masonry Structures (and related commentaries), 2011


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 14, 2016)

NEK ENGINEER said:


> Hell All


Language! 

If I didn't need them still I would definitely sell them to you.


----------



## mrbdo (Jun 20, 2016)

I found PCI pdf online.  I don't remember where but a quick search should get you there.


----------

